# Stabbing pains in cervix - are these effacement pains?



## rwhite

[-o&lt;

I've been having some sharp shooting or stabbing like pains in my cervix, and I thiiiiink I may have heard the midwife tell somebody that these were cervical effacement pains, but I'm not 100% certain. Anybody else had these, and do you know if that's what they are? 

xx Thanks girls :flower:


----------



## Essence

I have had something like this, but I wouldn't consider what I feel as exactly a stabbing 'pain' but a stabbing, sharp almost electric shock sort of sensation (Pain makes me cry, and this doesn't, lol!) and I started getting them around 34-36ish weeks. I am not sure what they are, but they really make me squirm and tense up.


----------



## rwhite

Essence said:


> I have had something like this, but I wouldn't consider what I feel as exactly a stabbing 'pain' but a stabbing, sharp almost electric shock sort of sensation (Pain makes me cry, and this doesn't, lol!) and I started getting them around 34-36ish weeks. I am not sure what they are, but they really make me squirm and tense up.

Yes! Well, I wouldn't describe them as an electric shock (not for me anyway!) but that's what the midwife said they feel like...maybe you're effacing and I'm not :winkwink: Either way, that's awesome x That's true, they aren't enough to make you cry but god are they uncomfy!


----------



## Essence

Yeah I couldn't help bu squirm, and always had to speak up and tell hubby if we were alone because it was just such a strong, powerful sensation and so.. raw I guess is a good way to describe it. I havn't fel it as often lately, but back in those weeks I mentioned, it happened quite a bit! And was it was definitely felt in my cervix.


----------



## Angellicaa

Yes I have been getting these for about 3 weeks now!.....

....With my first baby, I had this same pain and my waters broke that night and had him within 4 hrs!!!! 

....I do believe that it is effacement pains and also nerve pain due to the LO pushing on nerves down there.....


----------



## rwhite

Angellicaa said:


> Yes I have been getting these for about 3 weeks now!.....
> 
> ....With my first baby, I had this same pain and my waters broke that night and had him within 4 hrs!!!!
> 
> ....I do believe that it is effacement pains and also nerve pain due to the LO pushing on nerves down there.....

:shock: What a great first labour time! It did almost feel, when I felt quite a strong pain today, that my waters were going to go. Not quite sure why :shrug: Not that they did, unfortunately :haha:

Hopefully the pains mean something's imminent - and maybe if you're getting them now you'll get to 37 weeks and be ready to go! xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I dont know but it does take you by surprise doesnt it!? I have been getting these for a few weeks and I never thought about effacement but wouldnt that mean the plug should soon follow? I havent had any show at all :shrug: confusing


----------



## Essence

DueMarch2nd said:


> I dont know but it does take you by surprise doesnt it!? I have been getting these for a few weeks and I never thought about effacement but wouldnt that mean the plug should soon follow? I havent had any show at all :shrug: confusing

Yeah that is what I was thinking, and I was getting them several weeks ago but as far as I know I have not lost my plug, and I am not having any show either.


----------



## rwhite

DueMarch2nd said:


> I dont know but it does take you by surprise doesnt it!? I have been getting these for a few weeks and I never thought about effacement but wouldnt that mean the plug should soon follow? I havent had any show at all :shrug: confusing

Apparently yeah, effacement and then the plug will follow (from what I read today). I really hope it's not much longer for you - it's paining me, even, that your little man is staying so firmly put! :rofl: I know how frustrated you are


----------



## JessiHD

My consultant said it was just to do with the baby's head moving slowly down.


----------



## rwhite

JessiHD said:


> My consultant said it was just to do with the baby's head moving slowly down.

Thank you :) x That's always a good sign eh!


----------



## JessiHD

rwhite said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> My consultant said it was just to do with the baby's head moving slowly down.
> 
> Thank you :) x That's always a good sign eh!Click to expand...

Hope so for both of us! :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

rwhite said:


> Angellicaa said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have been getting these for about 3 weeks now!.....
> 
> ....With my first baby, I had this same pain and my waters broke that night and had him within 4 hrs!!!!
> 
> ....I do believe that it is effacement pains and also nerve pain due to the LO pushing on nerves down there.....
> 
> :shock: What a great first labour time! It did almost feel, when I felt quite a strong pain today, that my waters were going to go. Not quite sure why :shrug: Not that they did, unfortunately :haha:
> 
> Hopefully the pains mean something's imminent - and maybe if you're getting them now you'll get to 37 weeks and be ready to go! xxClick to expand...

omg i had that bulging heavy feeling yesterday i was folding the washing and suddenly stood back coz it felt like something was just going to explode out of me! Not that it did haha. I found out today that when my mum had me her waters gushed out when she was in the dairy :shock: lol


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angellicaa said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have been getting these for about 3 weeks now!.....
> 
> ....With my first baby, I had this same pain and my waters broke that night and had him within 4 hrs!!!!
> 
> ....I do believe that it is effacement pains and also nerve pain due to the LO pushing on nerves down there.....
> 
> :shock: What a great first labour time! It did almost feel, when I felt quite a strong pain today, that my waters were going to go. Not quite sure why :shrug: Not that they did, unfortunately :haha:
> 
> Hopefully the pains mean something's imminent - and maybe if you're getting them now you'll get to 37 weeks and be ready to go! xxClick to expand...
> 
> omg i had that bulging heavy feeling yesterday i was folding the washing and suddenly stood back coz it felt like something was just going to explode out of me! Not that it did haha. I found out today that when my mum had me her waters gushed out when she was in the dairy :shock: lolClick to expand...

OMG I would've freaked out...bet that got your heart going :haha:

:rofl:! Aww how embarrassing for your mum! Bet the dairy owners were nice about it though...or were they? :shrug:


----------



## debjolin

I got this type of pain with DD. Ithought all day that it was babys head engaging so didnt really annoy me until later that evening the contractions started and when i was examined at the hospital i was fully effaced and 5 cms.


----------



## rwhite

debjolin said:


> I got this type of pain with DD. Ithought all day that it was babys head engaging so didnt really annoy me until later that evening the contractions started and when i was examined at the hospital i was fully effaced and 5 cms.

:thumbup: That must've been a nice surprise! :dance: x


----------



## Terrilea

I've been feeling these pains for a few days now, i didn't think it would be the babys head moving down that early (but i haven't got a clue about these things really) at 33weeks.

although at my last midwife app she said the baby was head down and in position so hopefully she'd stay like that now.....xx


----------



## rwhite

Terrilea said:


> I've been feeling these pains for a few days now, i didn't think it would be the babys head moving down that early (but i haven't got a clue about these things really) at 33weeks.
> 
> although at my last midwife app she said the baby was head down and in position so hopefully she'd stay like that now.....xx

Fingers crossed that maybe your little one's engaging early :thumbup: x


----------



## lynnikins

i think they are the babys head engaging ive been getting them for the last couple of weeks and the doctor said the baby felt well down yesterday, so fingers crossed it stays ther being that this isnt my first though theres always the chance of it moving back up and going up and down till it arrives i just want it to stay down as i want the pressure to build on my cervix enough to start me off


----------



## Terrilea

rwhite said:


> Terrilea said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling these pains for a few days now, i didn't think it would be the babys head moving down that early (but i haven't got a clue about these things really) at 33weeks.
> 
> although at my last midwife app she said the baby was head down and in position so hopefully she'd stay like that now.....xx
> 
> Fingers crossed that maybe your little one's engaging early :thumbup: xClick to expand...

I know fingers crossed! I havent got a mdwife appt until the 8th march so hopefully when i see her she'll be able to give me more information after she's had a feel of the baby and tell me what position she is in and whether she's engaging xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im nearly 35wks and been getting these more often and especially when im lying down and he's moving around omg they dont half hurt proper electric shocks but when he stops moving the pain goes, so not sure if its his head moving more down or getting into position? x


----------



## littleblonde

I have had these stabbing werid pains on and off all the way along. Although i have not been checked recently i have had my cervix checked a few times and its never been effaced. i was told a part of pregnancy but i guess you never no


----------



## lanaross

I had this at 25 weeks, nasty pains, like a pap smear if you ever had one. My obgyn immediately checked my cervix after that. It's the cervix shortening which is good news around this time :) Still doesn't mean anything, just your body working as it should be now.


----------

